

Would you call this racial profiling? - plsdonthellban
http://pastebin.com/tgBi72Gp
I&#x27;m not being a troll. I genuinely want to know what you&#x27;d think if this happened to you. I just want people to know that it happens.
======
heldrida
Welcome to the real world, mr engineer!

I've got a few stories like this, or worst, to the point I was chained.

I just think it's funny, you mention, I'm an Engineer, that doesn't change
anything dude, but It's nice you think like that, because is true, nowadays
there's a new kind of ism, the classisim! That's the real issue...

~~~
davidsmith8900
\- I totally agree with you on "Im An Engineer" comment, that definitely
doesn't change anything like you said but I don't think it is nice that he
thought like that. Having a degree doesn't change anything even Kanye said it
in "Good Morning" ~>
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETPFe72omjY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETPFe72omjY)

On the contrary, I just think that there are two types of people, the good and
the bad but the new type of ism, like you said, is have & have-not ism.

------
joeldidit
If what you say is true, then the initial part of the story (following you as
soon as you drove out of the driveway) is profiling. Why would driving around
raise a red flag?

------
zv
No I will not call this racial profiling. It's just your actions that invites
attention. Police tend to check everyone who fall out of some kind of
established pattern.

------
plsdonthellban
I'm not being a troll. I genuinely want to know what you'd think if this
happened to you, and also let people know that it happens.

~~~
joseflavio
Unhappily I believe you suffered racial profiling. I think that today lots of
law enforcement officers act in the limit of the law... they act inside the
law, but they clearly enforce it in very specifics ways and for very specifics
people.

------
davidsmith8900
\- I have a few questions, before coming to a conclusion. a. Around what time
did this happen? You first said it was a dark and dreary day, then you later
said that the day was sunny. Around what time of the day did all this happen?

b. What is the demographics of the people in your neighborhood? You said
"affluent" so I would think that not many poor minorities live there.

c. Do the cops/police frequently come/drive thru that area?

d. You drove a car with expired registration & license???

e. What did you wear on that day? Did you have on casual clothes? A suit? A
fitted cap? Any chains?

f. Do you mean mug when you drive?

g. How far is the store from your house

h. So you came out of your driveway, wanted to go to the store, then made a
right turn and went back home??? Thats suspicious. I mean it's almost like you
try to do something shady, but then when you saw the cop, you backed out of
your plan. Then you went back into your car, to fulfill. About how tall are
you? How much do you weight? Do you walk with a limp? Had any special colors
on? Like Blue or Red?

i. He asked if you were lost. That means that cop probably doesn't recognize
you in the neighborhood.

j. You gave him your credit card? Why didn't you have ID on you? Not even your
DL (Driver's License)?

k. Why didn't you stay in a "non-affluent community"

l. Did the state registration on the car, match the state you lived in?

m. Is your car flashy? Like is it new? Or just a regular ones.

